# Dorkness Rising: Figther build



## mr.pink (Mar 7, 2009)

In the movie The Gamers Dorkness rising there is a fighter with 47 hp at 9th level, she is aboslutly amazing, having a critical range of "13-20 without modifiers" with a longspear.

Can you build this fighter wusing only Wotc published material, no third party books?

or if you watch the movie can you tell me where the feats they get are from?


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Mar 7, 2009)

Don't think you can do it in 3.5, but in 3.0, you might be able to.   Stack keen with improved critical, and go into Weapon Master (from Sword and Fist).  I don't know if you can get the improved critical class feature by character level 9, but it specifically says if you have the feat already, your threat range increases by +2.  With these three things, any 19-20 threat range weapon will do, look in splat books for a spear with reach that has it.  Probably will need an exotic proficiency feat.

And I've never seen the movie, sorry.


----------



## Alzrius (Mar 7, 2009)

Daphne (the fighter played by Joanna in the film) has several feats that don't actually exist:

*First Strike* - when you "go first" and drop an opponent, you immediately get another attack. 

She also has *Expanded Critical*, *Critical Momentum*, and *Precise Strike*. She doesn't specify what each feat does, but after referencing these three feats, mentions that she gets to add her Int and Dex bonuses to her critical range, gets to make an extra attack each time she lands a critical hit, and has a critical range of 13-20 (though this last one might be due to the aforementioned Int and Dex bonuses).

None of these are actual feats, so unfortunately, you can't quite make the same build. "First Strike" is basically Cleave, so that and Great Cleave can help you move along that same path. Beyond that, just taking Improved Critical (or, better yet, have your weapon be enchanted with the _keen_ special ability) to increase your critical threat range. But I'm not sure of what else you can do along this line.


----------



## Darklone (Mar 7, 2009)

If I would have to houserulebuild that char, I would allow feats for int and cha bonus to damage (under certain circumstances, otherwise it might be sick). With enough damage and Great Cleave... and that Feat Rapid Assault from the Bo9S (extra damage in the first round), you are good to go.


----------

